
Chocolate by the Numbers (2004) - apsec112
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A24276-2004Jun8.html
======
rdtsc
Also American chocolate apparently tastes like vomit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/3nhoiw/e...](https://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/3nhoiw/eli5_why_does_american_chocolate_taste_so_bad_in/)

When I first tried a Hershey bar I had wondered if it was stale or gone bad
somehow. Eventually I realized it is supposed to taste like that. Now I don't
mind it really, especially for smores, those really won't work the same with
European style chocolate.

~~~
sergers
I personally prefer Lindt chocolate bars in my smores, not sure how European
style chocalates don't work.

Never really liked Hershey.

Cadbury dairy Milk is what I liked growing up, and still do, works great for
smores 2nd best to Lindt (I love the orange chocolate).

------
frik
Scrolling is broken on this site! Upon starting to scroll it reloads the
page!?! (iPad)

------
matthberg
A wonderful article on a topic of utmost importance. Please post more on the
subject.

